# U.S. open this week!!!!



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

don't know if we have any golf fans but this is the best tournament to watch of the year!! course is the toughest these guys play and its at pebble beach this year!! should be fun to see these guys struggle! It will be interesting to see how tiger plays, if he can't hit it straight that rough will eat him alive!!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

See your soccer post to understand how I feel about golf. I wouldn't say I'd rather watch paint dry, but I'd rather watch my bug zapper.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I only enjoy watching the 4 major tournaments, not a huge golf watching fan myself. but the u.s. open is fun to watch because the course is so tough!! oh and no flopping in golf, I have yet to see a golfer bump into their caddy and fall to the ground like they've been shot!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

:lol: True, but the whining that goes on every time someone in the gallery makes a peep is on the same crybaby level as flopping. I mean, grow a set and learn to concentrate through the noise. I'd like to see galleries going crazy trying to distract the golfer like basketball fans do to free throw shooters.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

well basketball fans are dumb when it comes to that. because everyone making a ton of noise is the same as everyone being silent.. all that noise is in unison..if you really wanna throw a basketball player off or jar his freethrow stroke, than have everyone be quiet and then have 3 or 4 guys close to the floor yell right when he's about to shoot, it would mess him up.. that's why it throws golfers off..but yeah a lot of them are babies about it, especially tiger, I could careless if somebody makes noise when I'm hitting.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Great sporting event- I'll be in the high country and miss Sat and Sunday. Extremely tough course this year


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I miss this major every year because of reunion I must attend. Lets hope phil can overtake Tiger as the new #1


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I just want a Happy Gilmore style personality on the golf course... I'd watch every week.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

I love watching and playing golf (although I suck at it). My wife asked what I wanted for Father day and I told her to watch the US Open all weekend (no hunney do's) and to go play a around of golf with my Dad Saturday morning. Getting excited for our Company golf tournament in two weeks. You should come play it Riverrat77.

Mark


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

MarkM said:


> I love watching and playing golf (although I suck at it). My wife asked what I wanted for Father day and I told her to watch the US Open all weekend (no hunney do's) and to go play a around of golf with my Dad Saturday morning. Getting excited for our Company golf tournament in two weeks. You should come play it Riverrat77.
> 
> Mark


I wouldn't have the first clue as far as what to do, other than hit the ball as far as I can till I get on the green... then its whoever gets it in first wins. I'd probably carve up fairways with irons and stuff... and then feel bad about it. I've thought about trying it, but with hunting, fishing and softball, thats three hobbies I already can't really afford. 8)


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

That 14th green is brutal!!!


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Mickelson is cleaning house! I hope he can keep it up through the back nine!


----------

